# Best vape gear of 2015



## Robert Howes (12/1/16)

I found this on you tube and found it very interesting so thought I would share it. Boy was I surprised with the tanks mentioned, half of them I had never heard of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes (12/1/16)

Mmmm links dont seem to show


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Showing on my side @Robert Howes 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

His lists:

*RDAs*

Velocity
Hobo V3.1
Thump
Aeolus V2
Sapor
*Sub Ohm Tanks*

Herakles Plus
Steam Engine (could also have been number 1)
Cubis
Amor Plus
Silo Beast
*RTAs*

Serpent
Hurricane 1.2 & 1.3
Goblin Mini
Billow V2
Origen Genesis MK11
*MODS*

Reuleaux, both versions
Vaporflasks
Evic Mini VTC/Cuboid
SX Mini M Class
Vaporshark DNA 200

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Yeaahhh Velocity!

Love mine. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Thanks for that @Andre -
Looks like a superb list

Many devices on that list I see on the forum here

I wonder what the difference is between sub ohm tanks and RTAs
I presume that the sub ohm tanks category is for those that take commercial coils 

Noticeable that the Crius is missing from the RTA category. Wonder if it came out in time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Andre -
> Looks like a superb list
> 
> Many devices on that list I see on the forum here
> ...


Well, he has the Cuboid on the list, which came out later than the Crius. So, was probably considered.

I have something in each list: Velocity, Sapor, Cubis, Goblin Mini, Cuboid, SX Mini M Class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

The only thing I see here is a shopping list...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Robert Howes (13/1/16)

Haha, that is exactly what it is, a shopping list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

